# It's time to pray.



## Gaer (Mar 23, 2020)

I hope you will allow me to bring these words to you.  These words were given to me in a sacred communication, not to be mocked or belittled.  It's not my intent to offend any agnostics, athiests, existing religion or belief system.  This is only for those who can give worth to these words.  This is given in all solemnity  and not given lightly.
About prayer:  The communication between God and humanity is a most sacred transaction.  Give your prayer with all humbleness to God and all creation.  Prayers are given and recieved for God sees the soul that is you.  He hears your soul.  Speak with feelings from deep in your heart.  The most sincere, heartfelt prayers are given much worth.
This direct communication with the Holy God of all, in all spheres is the most intense communication possible.  Pray as if you were standing before God.  The most magnificent brilliance is before you.  Your soul may tremble and you may fall on your knees.  your eyes may well with tears as you feel the presence.  Prayers reflect the beauty in your soul.
Directed thought with sincere feeling opens the soul's irregular movement.  The vibration in your soul will let tenderness into the heart and mind.    This tenderness is a giving of oneself to God.
Often, the mind only thinks of happiness of the self.  To put the welfare of others before the self, is both a way of giving love to other souls and to help in the preservation of mankind. These are not just words.  This is to be felt deeply, fully in the  soul.  This will help all over the world.
Please, Each soul iis to begin a prayer of his own words and own feelings to God asking to help lift the world from this scourge and from ignorance.  The angels know the sincerity of your soul.  They know the love, the fears; all that is you.  If each soul asked for help, all intelligence in all worlds and in all Heavens would rush to help.  Miracles of greatness would occur.  if only the highest levels of thought permeated Earth, the wonders would occur.
Death is a natural movement of the soul and the ways of God are not always understood by man but it is now time to use the force of thught and feeling to help mankind.  I, and all the Holy Angels surrounding me are asking you to pray to your Holy God.  Thank you.

I honestly feel this illness will peak and recede.  I know I'll be mocked severely for the above post, and that's fine.


----------



## bingo (Mar 23, 2020)

yes...pray


----------



## peppermint (Mar 23, 2020)

I always pray....I've had many moments of grief...I've lived a long life.....
Thank you, Gear....


----------



## oldman (Mar 23, 2020)

Going back many, many years ago, I remember while in Sunday School one morning, one of the kids in my SS class asked the SS teacher how does someone just say a prayer. The SS teacher answered him by saying, “Just pretend that God is standing in front of you and that you are having a conversation with Him.”

And that’s the way I have done it ever since because I was that little boy that asked the question.


----------



## Becky1951 (Mar 23, 2020)

I've been praying regarding this virus since the beginning and have always prayed throughout my life.


----------



## Ladybj (Mar 23, 2020)

Becky1951 said:


> I've been praying regarding this virus since the beginning and have always prayed throughout my life.


Same here


----------



## Pecos (Mar 23, 2020)

Gaer
You won't get any mocking from me!
I rarely pray, but fighting this virus is going to take every bit of help we can get. 
So count me in.


----------



## Ruthanne (Mar 23, 2020)

I've been praying lately even more than usual--usually I pray on occasion but this virus is something that I think needs a whole lot of prayer.


----------



## JimBob1952 (Mar 23, 2020)

Gaer said:


> I hope you will allow me to bring these words to you.  These words were given to me in a sacred communication, not to be mocked or belittled.  It's not my intent to offend any agnostics, athiests, existing religion or belief system.  This is only for those who can give worth to these words.  This is given in all solemnity  and not given lightly.
> About prayer:  The communication between God and humanity is a most sacred transaction.  Give your prayer with all humbleness to God and all creation.  Prayers are given and recieved for God sees the soul that is you.  He hears your soul.  Speak with feelings from deep in your heart.  The most sincere, heartfelt prayers are given much worth.
> This direct communication with the Holy God of all, in all spheres is the most intense communication possible.  Pray as if you were standing before God.  The most magnificent brilliance is before you.  Your soul may tremble and you may fall on your knees.  your eyes may well with tears as you feel the presence.  Prayers reflect the beauty in your soul.
> Directed thought with sincere feeling opens the soul's irregular movement.  The vibration in your soul will let tenderness into the heart and mind.    This tenderness is a giving of oneself to God.
> ...


Very nice.  I'm a selfish SOB and I hope God gives me the ability to help others more during this crisis.


----------



## exwisehe (Mar 23, 2020)

I am with you and thanks for your heartfelt and helpful thoughts. You stated it very well and elegantly.


----------



## fmdog44 (Mar 23, 2020)

I'll put my money on science. God gave them brains so let's wait and see what those brains come up with. By the way, churches are closed while laboratories are open 24:7.


----------



## Aneeda72 (Mar 23, 2020)

Mocking your comments/beliefs-never.  Praying that God takes the virus back, no.  The virus, in my opinion, is a natural event.  God didn’t send it, God is not taking it away.  It would be like trying to cease the wind or stop the waves upon the beach.  It is nature.

Praying for the people of the world, yes, of course.  Praying for our country and it’s people, yes.  Praying for the souls of the dead, yes.  Praying for toilet paper, well, ok, I admit it.


----------



## twinkles (Mar 23, 2020)

i pray every day


----------



## CrackerJack (Mar 23, 2020)

Thank you for this inspiring post Gaer. I pray daily to God and blessed with the time to do so. Personal prayer for me is essential to my wellbeing and talk to God informally as well as traditional prayer. I pray daily Intentions and for my close family and friends and the sick and bereaved and who I know need help.

Its good to come on this forum after a break which I took and see Threads and Topics that I enjoy and mix with friendly folk.


----------



## terry123 (Mar 23, 2020)

I pray daily as I go about my day.  For little things, intentions, family and friends.  I keep a prayer list for family and friends, our world leaders and give thanks for the little things that make my day worth living.


----------



## Aneeda72 (Mar 23, 2020)

I’ve thought a lot about prayer over the years and I am conflicted, all the time, about what are appropriate prayers and what are not.  When I am being serious about praying, I think we/I have to be very careful in our/my prayers.

All belief systems are complicated.  Praying for toilet paper, praying to win the lottery so you can afford to buy toilet paper, praying the simple quick prayers that give us comfort and ease our lives-no problems.  But the big prayers make me nervous.  The world praying, makes me nervous.

Because I believe.  In God.  In prayer.

For instance, praying for world peace.  Who doesn’t pray for world peace?  Most of us have gone to church and heard whoever say lets pray for world peace; and we’ve prayed.  Prayed without ever giving a thought to how that peace would be achieved.

After all, if the entire human race were destroyed, the world, I assume, would achieve peace.  Probably, not the solution we were looking for when we sent that prayer to the God of our choice.  I take serious prayer, seriously.  Therefore, strange as though you may find this request, think seriously before you pray about relief from this virus.


----------



## RadishRose (Mar 23, 2020)

....thy will be done.


----------



## peppermint (Mar 23, 2020)

Aneeda72 said:


> Mocking your comments/beliefs-never.  Praying that God takes the virus back, no.  The virus, in my opinion, is a natural event.  God didn’t send it, God is not taking it away.  It would be like trying to cease the wind or stop the waves upon the beach.  It is nature.
> 
> Praying for the people of the world, yes, of course.  Praying for our country and it’s people, yes.  Praying for the souls of the dead, yes.  Praying for toilet paper, well, ok, I admit it.


I'm praying for everyone......It's my prerogative...


----------



## Judycat (Mar 23, 2020)

Don't forget to say thank you.


----------



## Gaer (Mar 23, 2020)

Here's some of my angel paintings, to remind you angels are always with you.  Angels are God's Holy messengers.


----------



## Gary O' (Mar 23, 2020)

Well stated, Gaer.

I pray
I pray more now that I've aged, and feeling my mortality

My prayers are very private....very heart wrenching
Only when moved
Never scheduled
Ones of thanks when moved
Ones of deep sincerity when troubled

Mostly they've been for wisdom, strength, patience
Lately, for others
As far as this virus thing....have yet to pray about it
But if I did, it'd be for others to have wisdom

I pray outside

Hard not to sometimes




Especially after a storm


----------



## Robert59 (Mar 23, 2020)

Thank God there is a afterlife.


----------



## fmdog44 (Mar 24, 2020)

Gaer said:


> Here's some of my angel paintings, to remind you angels are always with you.  Angels are God's Holy messengers.


They all appear to be white women.


----------



## CrackerJack (Mar 24, 2020)

Woke up and lay in bed thinking of the day/s ahead and felt sad and alone. I started to recite my morning prayers and nodded off on a Decade of my Rosary which ended up in the duvet. Woke up and resumed it and completed all five Decades and asked for strength and fortitude in these troublous times.
I got up and set about the morning and felt an inner strength take over. My faith is strong and feel I have God to lean on in times of difficulty and decision making.

A lovely Thread and comforting reading the posts


----------



## Aneeda72 (Mar 24, 2020)

fmdog44 said:


> They all appear to be white women.


Lol, I guess it’s in the eye of the beholder.  Look again.  I thought maybe one of them was a “white woman”, two definitely not, and one from Italy possibly.  Can’t tell if any were trans with only head shots.  (No insult meant seriously can’t tell.)


----------



## Pappy (Mar 24, 2020)

I enjoy my early mornings alone. This is my time with God and time for bible study. I never was into religion that much, but as I grow older, I have accepted God into my life. As I look back over the years, I’ve been blessed a million times and I know I’ve had a lot of help from above.

Sermon over. You may make your offerings to my Paypal.


----------



## Capt Lightning (Mar 24, 2020)

I've been a Humanist for most of my life.  This virus doesn't change that. I don't believe in a god.  It is up to humanity to understand and defeat this terrible illness.
If people get some comfort or hope from praying, that's good.  I'll place my hope in science and human determination.


----------



## exwisehe (Mar 24, 2020)

I agree with part of what you're saying.

Just a couple of quick thoughts, not trying to turn this into anything religious, or to annoy anyone's beliefs.


----------



## exwisehe (Mar 24, 2020)

Sorry, I was interrupted and had to leave the forum temporarily.


----------



## toffee (Mar 24, 2020)

we are truly blest for sure to have angels around 'just because we dont see them -it does not mean there not there with us '
for what happened to me once driving  I now believe for sure there here with us ' we certainly need some type of prayer …..


----------



## Gary O' (Mar 24, 2020)

Aneeda72 said:


> I guess it’s in the eye of the beholder. Look again. I thought maybe one of them was a “white woman”, two definitely not, and one from Italy possibly.


Well, I greatly admire anyone that can transfer vision to oil on canvas 

Me, I deem angels to look quite strong
I mean, with a name like Gabriel.....

Not so sure they are even of a certain gender
Not worth an argument to me


----------



## Gaer (Mar 24, 2020)

Gary, You are right.  Angels and Archangels are either male or female.  Any sayings other than that are not correct. They are unlike human souls. They hold the light of God.  The male angels are strong; magnificent!  Any entities other than male or female are at the soul's request and found only on Earth or in the Hells where the lower urges of the physical are indulged.  Requests from the souls are always given.  A soul may request a body for ****** exploration.  People are not angels. The light, the power, the feelings radiating from these beings are often more intense than humans can concieve. 
To equate angels with transsexuals and/or humans, (even in jest) or make fun because my paintings of angels are not diverse enough makes me sad.  But, I've been through this before.


----------



## Aneeda72 (Mar 24, 2020)

Gary O' said:


> Well, I greatly admire anyone that can transfer vision to oil on canvas
> 
> Me, I deem angels to look quite strong
> I mean, with a name like Gabriel.....
> ...


I always thought angels were male at least the angels of the Old Testament; although they are often made to look feminine.  I was also responding to another’s post who said all the angels looked like “white woman” which they did not.

Gear,

No one is making fun of the paintings.  The painting are just paintings.  But we cannot know the sex of the people who modeled for the paintings or if models were even used.

But a discussion of what people believe angels are might be interesting and relieve the boredom.  As for angels not being human, hmm,  Jesus Christ was human.  Therefore, I believe there could be human angels.  Mother Teresa, while a Saint after her death, was surely an angel during her life.

Let’s not forget the fallen angels who, after all, were not very nice.  While the fallen angels might have at one time contained the “light of God”, I believe that light would have been taken away when they were cast out.  But, I am not an angel expert.


----------



## Gaer (Mar 24, 2020)

(message deleted)


----------



## Aneeda72 (Mar 24, 2020)

Gaer 

I have never been afraid of death if that is what you are talking about.  I don’t know why you think this is neither the time nor the place to discuss whatever you’d like to discuss; but that is your choice.

What church threw you out at the age of 8?-and why?  Really curious.

Do I believe angels communicate with you?  Yes, yes I do.  If I believe in angels, and I do, if I believe angels communicate with certain people, and I do, then I believe they communicate with you.  Here is where it gets complicated.

Do we believe in the same God.  I don‘t know, but I don’t think so.  Do we have the same definition of who and what angels are?  I don’t believe so.  But faith and belief are personal even if you belong to and believe in a common religion.

Has an angel ever appeared to me?  No.  Has an angel ever spoken to me?  Maybe, once.  An angel or a saint or some other entity that I believed to be holy due to the question I believe I was asked by the entity.  Short question, one word answer.

Has my “guardian angel” ever acted on my behalf?  Yes, I have attributed certain things to a guardian angels intervention; otherwise known as that gut feeling which is sometimes right and sometimes wrong.

Do I think that you should make money from selling books on your communications with angels?  No.  Here is where we part ways.  Here is where doubt enters.  Here is where I wonder if you are in communication with fallen angels.  But I don’t know.


----------



## Gaer (Mar 25, 2020)

Toffee?  Would you please tell us of your experience?  I, for one, would love to know!  Thanks!


----------



## C'est Moi (Mar 25, 2020)

fmdog44 said:


> They all appear to be white women.


Exactly what is your point?  Gaer's paintings are beautiful; can we not just appreciate them without bringing controversy into EVERYTHING.


----------



## Pepper (Mar 25, 2020)

C'est Moi said:


> Exactly what is your point?  Gaer's paintings are beautiful; can we not just appreciate them without bringing controversy into EVERYTHING.


Why is it controversy to notice something and ask?  If your eyes offend thee, pluck them out!


----------



## Aneeda72 (Mar 25, 2020)

Pepper said:


> Why is it controversy to notice something and ask?  If your eyes offend thee, pluck them out!


The angels in the paintings were not and are not all white-so the comment was incorrect.  If you are color blind-meaning you have a difficult time telling shades of colors-ask someone else their opinion.  But most people can tell the difference between white and non-white.


----------



## Pepper (Mar 25, 2020)

@Aneeda72
It wasn't me making the original comment as I'm sure you know.  Just asked a simple question.  Are you looking to start a controversy?
LOL  
etc.


----------



## Aneeda72 (Mar 25, 2020)

Pepper said:


> @Aneeda72
> It wasn't me making the original comment as I'm sure you know.  Just asked a simple question.  Are you looking to start a controversy?
> LOL
> etc.


Lol, no, please no.


----------



## Pepper (Mar 25, 2020)

Aneeda72 said:


> Lol, no, please no.


'Cause I Can Do It!  LOL, not with you.
This old man cut in front of me at a CVS check out line and I went beserk and he called me old, & I called him old, and we just railed at each other, this was 2 hours ago & I'm still mad.


----------



## Pepper (Mar 25, 2020)

Ps
I went first.  I'm no pushover.


----------



## Aneeda72 (Mar 25, 2020)

Pepper said:


> 'Cause I Can Do It!  LOL, not with you.
> This old man cut in front of me at a CVS check out line and I went beserk and he called me old, & I called him old, and we just railed at each other, this was 2 hours ago & I'm still mad.


Well, we were at Walmart and a woman, in a hurry, ran into my husband with her cart.  I got super upset cause if anyone is going hit my jerk of a husband it’s going to be me.  We exchanged a few words.  Totally understand.  LOL.  Are we cousins?


----------



## Pepper (Mar 25, 2020)

Aneeda72 said:


> Well, we were at Walmart and a woman, in a hurry, ran into my husband with her cart.  I got super upset cause if anyone is going hit my jerk of a husband it’s going to be me.  We exchanged a few words.  Totally understand.  LOL.  *Are we cousins?*


Sure!


----------



## C'est Moi (Mar 25, 2020)

Pepper said:


> Why is it controversy to notice something and ask?  If your eyes offend thee, pluck them out!


----------



## peppermint (Mar 25, 2020)

RadishRose said:


> ....thy will be done.


On earth as it is in heaven....         When I was a little girl, I said my prayer's every night....My Mom was very religious....I was baptized, Catholic,
Made my Communion and Conformation.... I didn't marry in a Roman Catholic Church....Dad was OK with it, Mom wasn't....But of course
went with it cause she loved my husband....I still say my prayers....It doesn't mean what faith you are, it's what is in your Soul....
God Bless,  everyone.....   No madder what faith or no faith....We need hope.....


----------



## Sassycakes (Mar 25, 2020)

I pray a lot. I believe in praying especially for loved ones.


----------



## Gaer (Mar 26, 2020)

Now,as we endure this scourge, is a good time for meditation, introspection, a time to tune out the world in a soft reprise and hibernate a little.  Read all those wonderful books you've piled up, waiting for a time to indulge; to write your thoughts, perhaps form them into poetry.  Maybe catch a spectacular sunset; play with your pets, play your music, sing your songs! 
But, most of all ,pray.  If you knew the power the angels hold and all the unseen ways they help you, you would  beg that they surround you and calm your emotions.  Pray, not just for yourself and your family. Pray for the world.  Pray to help lift us from ignorance.  Pray to feel kindness, compassion, love, tenderness; these will all be given!  Pray to integrate the wisdom of angels into our lives.
Prayer can change the predetermined destiny of humankind.  Then rise and give thanks.
Aliveness will blossom again on the Earth..  This all begins with your thoughts, your prayers, and the opening of your soul's heart.
If you knew the power and necessity of prayer on the Earth right now, you would pray incessantly! 

I know I'm not to offer these words to those who don't appreciate them.  I often feel like Dr.McCoy in "The Voyage Home", where he says,"My God!  Am I in the dark ages?"


----------



## Aneeda72 (Mar 26, 2020)

Hmm

Roses are red
Violets are blue
I scored some toilet paper
I hope you do too!

I wanted to be a poet, I became a mother instead.


----------



## C'est Moi (Mar 26, 2020)

Aneeda72 said:


> Hmm
> 
> Roses are red
> Violets are blue
> ...


I think you made the right choice.


----------



## Aneeda72 (Mar 26, 2020)

C'est Moi said:


> I think you made the right choice.


Hmm,

She picked up the dress
White, small, adorned with pink roses.
And memories flooded her mind
Of another dress.

Pink
White bows, rhinestones
Sparkling in the light.
Music.

Clutching the small white dress,
Lost in a sea of thoughts.
Birthdays, parties, graduations, celebrations,
Life adorned with false finery.

She walks barefoot towards the bridge.
Falls, her knees-torn and bleeding.
A prayer escapes her lips.
As she builds the child’s tomb
In her mind.

Do you like this one better?  Although there is no toilet paper in it, sigh.


----------



## Gardenlover (Mar 26, 2020)

Pepper said:


> @Aneeda72
> It wasn't me making the original comment as I'm sure you know.  Just asked a simple question.  Are you looking to start a controversy?
> LOL
> etc.


People keep pushing - you eventually start pushing back - no matter your beliefs, as silence is it's own cruel master.


----------



## exwisehe (Nov 30, 2021)

exwisehe said:


> Sorry


----------



## Sunny (Nov 30, 2021)

I'm puzzled.  Why are all these old threads from March, 2020 being resurrected?


----------



## Pepper (Nov 30, 2021)

@Sunny 
Isn't that when the Covid monster began in full?


----------



## chic (Nov 30, 2021)

Pepper said:


> @Sunny
> Isn't that when the Covid monster began in full?


Yes, but why resurrect them now? It's like been there, done that though the posts were interesting.


----------



## Smiley Holly (Nov 30, 2021)

I think we need to do whatever to help us get through whether it be prayer, meditation, daily communication with loved ones or whatever makes you feel more secure. The important thing is that we have that sense of security in this time of insecurity. I really think that is important.


----------

